# js im document.write-erstellten fenster bringt iexplorer zum absturz



## daFox (31. August 2003)

Hallihallo!


Also ich hab da ein kleines problem.
ich hab mir ein kleines 'fotoalbum' erstellt das mit hilfe von document.write das ausgewählte bild in einem extra-fenster anzeigt.
klappte auch am anfang alles ganz gut bis ich ein javascript eingebunden hab das die rechte maustaste sperrt.
seit dem hängt sich der iexporer immer auf.
auf anderen seiten funktioniert das javascript problemlos.

hier ein codeschnippsel von der document.write-geschichte


```
function openPicture(imageType,imageName,imageWidth,imageHeight,alt,posLeft,posTop) {  
newWindow = window.open("","newWindow","width="+imageWidth+",height="+imageHeight+",scrollbars=no,left="+posLeft+",top="+posTop);
newWindow.document.open();
newWindow.document.write('<html><title>'+alt+'</title><script src="../scripts/noright.js" type="text/javascript"></script><body bgcolor="#FFFFFF" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" onBlur="self.close()" onselectstart="return false" ondragstart="return false" oncontextmenu="return false">'); 
if (imageType == "swf"){
newWindow.document.write('<object classid=\"clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000\" codebase=\"http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=5,0,0,0\" width=\"'+imageWidth+'\" height=\"'+imageHeight+'\">');
newWindow.document.write('<param name=movie value=\"'+imageName+'\"><param name=quality value=high>');
newWindow.document.write('<embed src=\"'+imageName+'\" quality=high pluginspage=\"http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash\" type=\"application/x-shockwave-flash\" width=\"'+imageWidth+'\" height=\"'+imageHeight+'\">');
newWindow.document.write('</embed></object>');	}else{
newWindow.document.write('<img src=\"'+imageName+'\" width='+imageWidth+' height='+imageHeight+' alt=\"'+alt+'\">'); 	}
newWindow.document.write('</body></html>');
newWindow.document.close();
newWindow.focus();
}
```

besichtigen könnt ihr die abstürze auf
http://dafox.de/images_insectlounge/index.php 

könnt ihr mir sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe?
vielen dank im vorraus und sorry das der uelltext so extrem lang ist


----------



## Gumbo (31. August 2003)

Lösch mal die Zeilen
[color="2c2c8c"]
&nbsp;&nbsp;newWindow.document.open();
[/color]
und
[color="2c2c8c"]
&nbsp;&nbsp;newWindow.document.close();
[/color]


----------



## Gumbo (31. August 2003)

Oder nimm dies:
 » http://www.fah-q.org/js/imagepopup.htm


----------



## daFox (31. August 2003)

ja dein script ist auch gut, nur wollte halt bei dem das ich hab bleiben, mich wunderts warum der iexplorer da so rumzickt.


ok, hab newwindow.document.open und close weggelassen und es funktioniert nur leider werden die bilder nicht angezeigt. wenn ich das javascript weglasse funktioniert es ganz normal

siehe http://dafox.cjb.net/images_insectlounge/index.php


----------

